# Grass fed Milk In NYC



## Akiyogurt (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi all ! 
I'm new to the forum and I'm not 100% sure if this is the right thread but I have a question. 

My partner and I are opening a new concept store in NYC where we will be making traditional Greek yogurt (strained and unstrained) right in-house. We want to introduce to the market a boutique Greek yogurt made in-house from* locally sourced organic grass-fed milk*. The store is located right in the heart of Soho and it will truly be a one of a kind. We believe that the best yogurt must naturally come from the best milk available. Now the issue that we are having is sourcing this quality of dairy in NYC. I've spent the past week scouring the web for any leads to a quality dairy farm that would meet this criteria but can't seem to come up with any. 

Does anyone know of any dairy farms in the upstate NY, Hudson Valley area that meet this criteria? Our production volume is fairly small to start and we are looking for around 30 ~ 60 Gallons of Whole and 2% Pasteurized milk. 

Any advice or reference would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!!
Aki


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Most of the farmers by me read the Lancaster PA farm paper , maybe run an inquiry there ?


----------

